# Founder of BMX found dead



## Eric (Jul 6, 2015)

http://www.desertsun.com/story/news/2015/07/05/found-indio-body-identified/29752171/


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 7, 2015)

Yup..saw it on bmxMuseum.com..pretty damn sad..


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 7, 2015)

Very bummed.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 4, 2016)

now it is DAVE MIRRA shooting himself in the head


----------



## kos22us (Apr 10, 2016)

ya thats a real pisser about both of them, we still have cru jones


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 9, 2020)

I watched this earlier.  Still pretty dang sad. I was surprised when I heard it happened. He seemed so strong and determined and talented to me. Such a shame that the new young talents in bmx will only have videos to see the legacy that he left. One of the greatest on two wheels. RIP Dave.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

Really sad big loses, it is a shame how  it has become a viable option for people to commit suicide. We have so long ignored that depression and mental illness are on the rise. It has always been taboo for men to talk about how they feel and to admit depression. The world today is far different then even when I was a kid and this stigma has to change. The world is a much more depressing place then in the past. The media pushes depression down or throats most people dont' realize how much. News is 90%negative. Aa men we must be willing to let go of some of what we believed in the past you are still a men if you need help mentally it actually takes a strong man to admit they are depressed .My dad  never did and it has reveberated throughout my family. Suicide is not an answer it only raises  more questions and destroys families. Please pay attention and ask friends and family about how they are doing, sometimes people are in desperate need of help but will never say so unless asked. Be safe, stay strong, pedal hard and you will stay young


----------



## SKPC (Nov 12, 2020)

^^^ Very well said CBJ, thank you for this.  Family, Truth, Justice, Hope....ride on.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 12, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really sad big loses, it is a shame how  it has become a viable option for people to commit suicide. We have so long ignored that depression and mental illness are on the rise. It has always been taboo for men to talk about how they feel and to admit depression. The world today is far different then even when I was a kid and this stigma has to change. The world is a much more depressing place then in the past. The media pushes depression down or throats most people dont' realize how much. News is 90%negative. Aa men we must be willing to let go of some of what we believed in the past you are still a men if you need help mentally it actually takes a strong man to admit they are depressed .My dad  never did and it has reveberated throughout my family. Suicide is not an answer it only raises  more questions and destroys families. Please pay attention and ask friends and family about how they are doing, sometimes people are in desperate need of help but will never say so unless asked. Be safe, stay strong, pedal hard and you will stay young




I suffer from depression as did my father who committed suicide when I was a toddler, that being said I deal with it on a daily basis and have since I was a teenager, it's very hard to describe for me but that thought of doing said act has gone through my mind many many times ,no one knows what it's like unless you've lived with it, always considered my family's feelings first ,I feel that's what's always helped me and being a product of someone who has.

~Rafael ~


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

The world needs more people like you.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 7, 2020)

Man, that's too bad. Suicide is such a waste but can't even imagine what would bring someone to do that. So sad. I actually raced Dave Mirra in his younger days on the mountain bike series in North Carolina. He was always decked out in his BMX kit!!   I don't think he tried real hard as he never did very well but may have had more fun than everyone else!

Hopefully they have found peace.


----------

